# Neil Young busking on a street corner in Glasgow, Scotland



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

From 1976 in Scotland.

[video=youtube;dK6YOlfacd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK6YOlfacd0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool video--thanks for sharing.


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

That's pretty cool and yah thanks for posting this!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What's the song?


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

That was awesome! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats really cool.


----------

